
What Will Google Do With $42.6 Billion War Chest? - darkduck
http://www.talkincloud.com/what-will-google-do-with-42-6-billion-war-chest/
======
lpolovets
TL;DR

"We are a blog about cloud services. We have no idea what Google will do with
their war chest, but one guess is that they might spend some of it to acquire
cloud service companies. Or maybe acquire other kinds of companies or hire
more people. We don't really know."

------
vannevar
The enormous cash reserves in companies like Apple and Google represent
significant accumulations of unproductive capital. If these and other large
reserves were invested instead, the positive impact on the economy might be
substantial. Should we start limiting the cash reserves a corporation can
accumulate?

~~~
gwright
No.

~~~
vannevar
Insightful.

So the argument in favor is that corporations are publicly chartered and have
an obligation to act in the public interest, companies with publicly traded
stock even more so. Sucking capital out of the market and leaving it sitting
on a shelf while the broader economy stagnates seems contrary to the public
interest, so limits on corporate cash reserves should be enacted. Anyone care
to elaborate an argument against such a limit?

------
spiffistan
Buy these countries?

[http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=gdp+of+benin+%2B+togo+%...](http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=gdp+of+benin+%2B+togo+%2B+ghana+%2B+liberia+%2B+sierra+leone+%2B+senegal)

------
joaquin_win
Pay taxes?

